# New Elite Benefits



## Asl18940 (Apr 22, 2012)

I think HGVC is beginning to listen a bit about giving Elite members at least a few viable perks.  Last year they added resor.com, but frankly the point exchange into those resorts wasn't particularly attractive.  Now I see they've added some of the resorts from RCI's Registry Collection.  That would be a much better fit, and I'd like to see HGVC add the entire Registry Collection for owners that are Elite Plus, etc.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Apr 22, 2012)

Asl18940 said:


> I think HGVC is beginning to listen a bit about giving Elite members at least a few viable perks.  Last year they added resor.com, but frankly the point exchange into those resorts wasn't particularly attractive.  Now I see they've added some of the resorts from RCI's Registry Collection.  That would be a much better fit, and I'd like to see HGVC add the entire Registry Collection for owners that are Elite Plus, etc.



Can you provide a link to HGVC site where this is mentioned (RC resorts), etc.


----------



## Asl18940 (Apr 22, 2012)

It's under the "My Elite Status" tab, and then you'll see it listed just below resortime.com.


----------



## TheWizz (Apr 23, 2012)

Asl18940 said:


> It's under the "My Elite Status" tab, and then you'll see it listed just below resortime.com.



That's weird... I'm Elite and I don't see anything listed under the ResorTime.com Offers tab.


----------



## Asl18940 (Apr 23, 2012)

I hate to say it, but it says "elite plus" and "elite premier."  Now you see I don't like that.  Elite is elite.  So you may want to mention this to customer service.  I guess you've gotten a glimpse into the wonders of these upper tiers that was never supposed to be revealed to you.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 24, 2012)

*RCI Registry Collection what is the big deal*



Asl18940 said:


> I think HGVC is beginning to listen a bit about giving Elite members at least a few viable perks.  Last year they added resor.com, but frankly the point exchange into those resorts wasn't particularly attractive.  Now I see they've added some of the resorts from RCI's Registry Collection.  That would be a much better fit, and I'd like to see HGVC add the entire Registry Collection for owners that are Elite Plus, etc.



I found the RcI's Registry Collection but that doesn't seem to be anything different than I can book using my RCI points from my non Hilton timeshare that I own.  Is there something special about these resorts or locations?


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Apr 24, 2012)

Tamaradarann said:


> I found the RcI's Registry Collection but that doesn't seem to be anything different than I can book using my RCI points from my non Hilton timeshare that I own.  Is there something special about these resorts or locations?



You are correct! This is nothing but smoke and mirrors


----------



## Aquaman55 (Apr 24, 2012)

Tamaradarann said:


> I found the RcI's Registry Collection but that doesn't seem to be anything different than I can book using my RCI points from my non Hilton timeshare that I own.  Is there something special about these resorts or locations?




Below is an example of the *select choices* available to Elite Plus/Premier members.  In addition to this list, there are the secret handshakes, the finest plus/premier-only luxury resorts that don't even show up on Google Earth, and  of course the private lear jets stocked with Dom Perignon, truffles, and Beluga caviar...ready to whisk you to the Maldives, Bali or even on an Antarctic adventure. There are other spectacular offers, like the ability to use club points to stay in the Lincoln Bedroom at the WH, but I've already revealed more than I should have.   


As a Member with Elite Plus or Elite Premier status you have access to RCI's most sought–after destinations.

It's not too late to hit the slopes this ski season with select vacation weeks available in these fabulous ski destinations.

Weeks 1 – 12
Arnold, California – Mountain Retreat Resort (#5007)
Lake Tahoe, California – Tahoe Beach and Ski Club (#0924)
Smuggler's Notch, Vermont – Smuggler's Notch Resort (#0300)

Shake off the winter blues and warm up at a luxurious Caribbean beach resort or hit the links in temperate Arizona.

Weeks 13 – 21
Barbados – Residences at the Crane (#6390)
Saint Lucia – Windjammer Landing Villa Beach Resort (#3025)
Cornville (Sedona), Arizona – Highlands Resort at Verde Ridge (#8651)
Sedona, Arizona – Sedona Pines Resort (#4968)

The beautiful beaches of South Carolina beckon travelers to reconnect with family and friends.

Weeks 22 – 36
Hilton Head, South Carolina – Coral Sands Resort (#6736)
Hilton Head, South Carolina – Ocean Palms Resort at Port Royal (#2067)
Hilton Head, South Carolina – Spinnaker at Shipyard (#0984)

With the change of season comes a change of scenery courtesy of Mother Nature. Visit one of these amazing resorts for breathtaking vistas filled with all the colors of Fall.

Weeks 35 – 48
Rockport, Maine – Samoset Resort (#0624)
Gatlinburg, Tennessee – Tree Tops Resort (#2208)
Pigeon Forge, Tennessee – Sunrise Ridge Resort (#3876)
You must call Club to book your select exchange reservations, but we encourage you to first explore these resorts on


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 25, 2012)

*What is the big deal with the New Elite Benefits!*



Aquaman55 said:


> Below is an example of the *select choices* available to Elite Plus/Premier members.  In addition to this list, there are the secret handshakes, the finest plus/premier-only luxury resorts that don't even show up on Google Earth, and  of course the private lear jets stocked with Dom Perignon, truffles, and Beluga caviar...ready to whisk you to the Maldives, Bali or even on an Antarctic adventure. There are other spectacular offers, like the ability to use club points to stay in the Lincoln Bedroom at the WH, but I've already revealed more than I should have.
> 
> 
> As a Member with Elite Plus or Elite Premier status you have access to RCI's most sought–after destinations.
> ...



As I mentioned these resorts are RCI resorts that I can book with my non Hilton RCI points account.  The special champagne, boat, camel ride, safari stuff is like cruises and Hilton Honors usage: NOT A GOOD POINT VALUE


----------



## Asl18940 (Apr 25, 2012)

My only question is whether we would get priority access to these venues.  A lot of the Registry Collection resorts really are nice, but with the RC you need to deposit first and then you find out about availability.  But hopefully the original deal with HGVC remains in that we can find out about availability first.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Apr 25, 2012)

Asl18940 said:


> My only question is whether we would get priority access to these venues.  A lot of the Registry Collection resorts really are nice, but with the RC you need to deposit first and then you find out about availability.  But hopefully the original deal with HGVC remains in that we can find out about availability first.



These are not registry collection resorts, they are listed to create smoke and mirror. Registry Collection is not even mentioned anywhere on HGVC site.


----------



## Aquaman55 (Apr 27, 2012)

I haven't been to any of these places, but I read reviews for the two in the Caribbean and they don't seem all the great.  Has anyone stayed at any of the resorts on the list?


----------



## itradehilton (Apr 27, 2012)

we have stayed at the Tahoe Beach and Ski with a regular RCI exchange. It is a nice resort on the lake.


----------



## Asl18940 (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh well.  I thought maybe HGVC was trying to do something for Elite members.  I'm going to the NYC club in June, and see if they have any plans in the offing.  Otherwise, you're much better off buying your points on resale.


----------



## Remy (Apr 27, 2012)

Asl18940 said:


> Oh well.  I thought maybe HGVC was trying to do something for Elite members.  I'm going to the NYC club in June, and see if they have any plans in the offing.  Otherwise, you're much better off buying your points on resale.



I can't imagine what they could do to the Elite program to make it worth $50,000.


----------



## Asl18940 (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, I'm not going to pretend that I think I get my money's worth from elite plus status.  But they could provide a one-year window at all HGVC and affiliated resorts for that status and/or an enhanced exchange rate from HH.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 29, 2012)

Asl18940 said:


> Well, I'm not going to pretend that I think I get my money's worth from elite plus status.  But they could provide a one-year window at all HGVC and affiliated resorts for that status and/or an enhanced exchange rate from HH.



I am Elite Plus and would love to get a 12 month window at all resorts.  However, the benefit for ownership at a particular resorts in the system is a 12 month window.  They could give us a 10 month window.  The benefit of ownership at a particular resort would still be 2 months before others.


----------



## Aquaman55 (Apr 29, 2012)

Tamaradarann said:


> I am Elite Plus and would love to get a 12 month window at all resorts.  However, the benefit for ownership at a particular resorts in the system is a 12 month window.  They could give us a 10 month window.  The benefit of ownership at a particular resort would still be 2 months before others.



That is a great idea. Another worthwhile benefit (instead of door keys and "select" RCI offerings,) would be a better HH conversion rate...Elite 30 to 1, Elite Plus 35 to 1, and Premier, 40 to 1.


----------



## Remy (Apr 30, 2012)

Aquaman55 said:


> That is a great idea. Another worthwhile benefit (instead of door keys and "select" RCI offerings,) would be a better HH conversion rate...Elite 30 to 1, Elite Plus 35 to 1, and Premier, 40 to 1.



But they got you to buy at full-freight without these perks. Why give them to you now? I'd imagine they'd sooner send money on more "Elite" signage at check-in than hand over a costly HH point purchase. Maybe special mugs or a decoder ring, but no HH points.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 30, 2012)

*elite benefits*



Remy said:


> But they got you to buy at full-freight without these perks. Why give them to you now? I'd imagine they'd sooner send money on more "Elite" signage at check-in than hand over a costly HH point purchase. Maybe special mugs or a decoder ring, but no HH points.



The reason they would give the benefits now would be to get other owners or perspective owners to buy to become Elite.  The 10 months window Elite booking preference would be a no cost benefit.  However, the higher conversion rate would cost the Hilton Corporation something in Hotel room availability.


----------



## Remy (Apr 30, 2012)

Tamaradarann said:


> The reason they would give the benefits now would be to get other owners or perspective owners to buy to become Elite.  The 10 months window Elite booking preference would be a no cost benefit.  However, the higher conversion rate would cost the Hilton Corporation something in Hotel room availability.



But they lie to prospects already and tell them they get 12 month booking window ("at a selected resort" is omitted). Why give 10 months for real when they can tell you they're giving you 12. 

The lowest cost comes from the misinformation.


----------



## Asl18940 (Apr 30, 2012)

I wish I could disagree with Remy.  There are a few benefits such as being about to book into the Grand Mayan system.  But really the message for any would-be HGVC members is that you should buy resale.  The sales force will tell you accurately that you'll never amass Elite benefits, but as you see here, they're not worth the premium.  I enjoy my HGVC membership, but buy resale.


----------



## Aquaman55 (May 1, 2012)

Asl18940 said:


> I wish I could disagree with Remy.  There are a few benefits such as being about to book into the Grand Mayan system.  But really the message for any would-be HGVC members is that you should buy resale.  The sales force will tell you accurately that you'll never amass Elite benefits, but as you see here, they're not worth the premium.  I enjoy my HGVC membership, but buy resale.



I think most, but not all, who posted here are not Elite members. However, the question is...what could HGVC do to bolster Elite, Plus, or Premier benefits that would make Elite-level membership more attractive? (We all know the value of re-sale and that any new Elite benefit would never be comparable to re-sale.)  

The idea of giving Elite members a 10 month window is a very good one. My earlier suggestion of adjusting HH conversion rate for Elites members would certainly not overwhelm Hilton. (30 for Elite, 35 for Plus, 40 for Premier. I think New York owners already have a higher rate.) What other ideas would add value to Elite?  I would be happy to compile a list of reasonable suggestions and send them to HGVC's main kahunas. They may ignore it and not reply, but that's ok.


----------



## mikesleone (May 1, 2012)

I'm an Elite member with HGVC, and I'll unhappily admit that I get zero value from the perks offered to Elite members.

It's insulting that HGVC actually thinks that having a key card which says VIP is a perk.

The only viable perk is the lower booking fee, otherwise, I wish HGVC would get rid of all the other perks, and replace them with a longer reservation window, etc.


----------



## Remy (May 1, 2012)

Aquaman55 said:


> I think most, but not all, who posted here are not Elite members. However, the question is...what could HGVC do to bolster Elite, Plus, or Premier benefits that would make Elite-level membership more attractive? (We all know the value of re-sale and that any new Elite benefit would never be comparable to re-sale.)
> 
> The idea of giving Elite members a 10 month window is a very good one. My earlier suggestion of adjusting HH conversion rate for Elites members would certainly not overwhelm Hilton. (30 for Elite, 35 for Plus, 40 for Premier. I think New York owners already have a higher rate.) What other ideas would add value to Elite?  I would be happy to compile a list of reasonable suggestions and send them to HGVC's main kahunas. They may ignore it and not reply, but that's ok.



Oh, I get it. We're daydreaming. HGVC should give us all online access to book affiliate resorts and reduce maintenance fees by 5% annually. Oh, and a coupon for unlimited free massages on check-in.


----------



## pianodinosaur (May 1, 2012)

I have had no problems using my benefits at the Elite level.  However, when it comes to Elite Plus benefits, I have always been told that nothing is available.  I have tried on numerous occasions to use the Elite Plus Benefits such as Elite Select Exchange Getaways to book at the resorts that are supposedly avaliable for us to use, but I have always been told that nothing is available. I consider the supposed Elite Plus benefits to be a form of false advertising.


----------



## Asl18940 (May 1, 2012)

I'm going up to the 57th Street property in NYC in June.  I want to see what they could possibly package up to offer, and I'll ask about whether they'll be improving or adding value to the elite program.  I don't really have a beef with HGVC.  To me it's really just a question of having overpaid.  But we've had many, many great vacations, and again going to the Grand Mayan is a great perk.


----------

